# Who are you?



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

*I will get this started*

My name is Scott Starnes and I live in Crawfordsville, Indiana. I have lived here my whole life (40 years). I work for a small printing company and have been there for 21 years. 

My favorite thing to do outside of archery is to spend time with my family which consists of my wonderful wife Dee and my son Austin who is almost 8 years old. Our favorite thing to do together is to go fishing. We live at a private lake that is about 150 acres, the fishing is really good most of the year for one species or another.

Another thing that my son and I do together is play his Nintendo Wii, he has several games that we both like and sometimes we can get pretty competitive against eachother.

I hope that is a good start.

Take care

Scott Starnes


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

*Great start Scott*

Hey there, 
My name is Kendall Woody and I live in Madison Heights, Virginia in which I have lived all my life. I am 41 years old, married and have a beautiful 5 year old daughter. I work for a large printing company as an Industrial Electrician and have been employed there for 22 years. 

Other than archery, I like spending time with my family and friends, hunting, fishing and golfing. I don't get to golf much anymore but I do enjoy going out with my wife and having her wax my behind. Don't laugh either. I used to be a 5 handicap myself and even then I only beat her when she had a bad day and I had a good day. She is a scratch golfer and has jurt many a man's feelings. It doesn't bother me though, it is fun to watch her hit fairways and greens. If she could putt, she would really be good.

I really enjoy spending time with my daughter. At 5 years of age, she is ready to explore anything that daddy is into. She already has a bow, set of golf clubs and a 4-wheeler. I think she is going to make a beautiful little tomboy.
I couldn't be prouder.

Well, there is more but I am going to give someone else a chance to chime in.

Batter up!

Thanks,

Kendall Woody


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*my 10 cents*

My chosen life has become archery. My home and property is dedicated to shooting and training for 3D. I'm also an attorney in my hometown where I grew up in Marcellus, Michigan. I'm shooting as many of the national and world target archery events that I can get to as a pro. I also will shoot 3D this year as a semi-pro and work hard to improve my strength. It may take awhile before I can reach the best of the best among this class of so many talented archers whom I have so much respect for. It is an honor for me to shoot among them and have the privilege to hang with such great people. 

Above here, Kendall Woody and Scott Starns are fine examples of the pro target archers (60 x-ers) that I've had the pleasure to shoot with. They have certainly taught me a few things and probably didn't even know it. They are fantastic marksmen as well. There is more to this than just shooting perfect scores.

Many of us are like a 2nd family away from home. I don't have much of any family to speak of except great parents in Michigan and a sister who lives in Georgia. I'm just glad to be here today, alive and enjoying all the shoots.

I grew up shooting and hunting everything and everywhere (I don't talk much about it). I still enjoy hunting very much after returning home although only with a bow and arrow. I'm more interested in filming adventures and travels. I very much enjoy guiding guests on our family farm for special deer and turkey hunts. I get more satisfaction from helping someone else have a successful dream hunt than if I take another big buck myself.

As for pet peeves ... sure I have a few as we all do. Mine is that guy who is always having the worst shoot of his life every time he shoots and wants to comment. You know the sort. He is never happy and always talks about himself and rambles on and on as if you should be convinced that he really shoots better than anyone else there. 
If you ever hear me say something like that ... well ... shoot me!

Oh and one more thing, smile for the photos if you are in the right place at the right time and connect to harvest an animal with your favorite bow.

Find peace when you aim and you will hit your mark.

Yours truly,

Don France


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

My name is Diane Watson. I live in Florida, a small town called Hudson, which is about 40 minute drive North West of Tampa. I was born and raised in Southren California but have been in Florida for some 20 plus years now. I have been shooting archery since the age of 9 where my parents got me involved in a JOAD program in El Monte, CA. I shot through my school years and then met my husband, moved to Florida and took a several year sabatical. In 1991, my husband suggested that I start shooting again. So I did and am greatful that he had the foresight to push me in that direction. I shot my first Pro tournament in 1996 at an ASA tournament. I began shooting NFAA tourny's in the women's pro division in 2002 or 2003. I now work full time for PSE. My husband is my biggest supporter but thinks archery is boring:wink:

When I'm not consumed in Archery, and Paul is not consumed with his 55 Chevy, we simply enjoy spending time together on the boat or just enjoying each others company.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Diane Watson said:


> 55 Chevy



now you are talking serious, tell me more!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

My name is Steve Boylan and I am 58 years old. My Dad bought me my first bow when I was a little boy and I couldn`t pull it back until I was 9 years old. He taught me how to make little bows out of sticks and string and instilled in me the love of archery at a very early age. I always shot a recurve until I bought my first compound bow in 1986 in North Carolina where I lived at the time. Since then I have shot a compound bow almost exclusively. I started shooting 3D in 1990 to practice for archery season in Illinois where I have lived for most of my life. Since then I have learned to shoot and love all the different targets and tournament formats in the NFAA, NAA, ASA, IBO and my back yard where I practice regularly in good weather and in my own indoor range built into my new house where I live with my wife Sandy who is my greatest supporter and sometimes coach. I turned pro in the summer of 2001 and now shoot as a Senior Pro on the Mathews Pro Staff. I thank God for all my friends in the archery world and the health and the wealth to be able to travel to all the tournaments I go to and to stay somewhat competetive at most of them. 
We Americans are truly blessed to have what we do in this country in regards to archery and bowhunting and it is wonderful to see all my friends at the shoots we attend. It is very much like a large extended family. It is very humbling to be able to rub shoulders with the archery "greats" from many years ago to the present young class of experts who have so much talent and so many good years ahead of them. May we all flourish and have great times with "The Sport of Kings".


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Hello*

My Name is Pat Dorigatti.... I live in Rock Springs Wyoming..Born and raised here will be 45 Years Old in August..

I have been shooting Archery for 37 years and have also been an NFAA Member for the same amount of time. I have been a Pro Shooter for 13 Years and I am a Pro Staff Shooter for Martin Archery,Gold Tip,Brunton Optics ,BCY Fibers,Simms Vibration Labs,Winners Choice, Toxonics,STAN Releases,FIST Quivers,

I work for Yellow Freight (Yep the Orange trucks) as a City Driver and a former Reserve Deputy,EMT and Search and Rescue member

I shoot all forms of Archery but prefer Target Archery of any kind.

I have been a "PRE BERNIE" NFAA Certified Instructor for 20 years

In my spare time..HA.HA.HA.. I ride my Harley, I am a Black Belt In Kenpo Karate and Instructor, and I enjoy mountain Biking and spending time with my Family anything outdoors really.

I feel strongly that children are the future of our sport and I coach age 7 and up as often as possible..I find more enjoyment in seeing someone succeed after I have helped them than when I succeed myself..

That is about it in a nutshell...:darkbeer::darkbeer::wink:...Pro1


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, I've talked to three of ya, and can attest to you being real people and a pleasure to talk to.

Can't wait to meet the rest of you!


----------



## 4x20 (Jul 29, 2002)

My name is Doug Williams I live in Lancaster, PA. I shoot for Martin Archery,Copper John,Stan,Doinker,and Original Brite Sight. I am 31yrs old and have been shooting for 24 yrs and 13yrs in the pro class. I work for Kinsey's Outdoors as Assistant Store Mgr. When not working I am usually doing something with my 5yr old son who fortunatly likes all the same things as me so we are usually doing something outdoors (hunting ,fishing, or shooting something).

I am mainly a target archer and a better outdoor shooter than indoor , I do shoot some local 3D shoots but I'm not the greatest at yardage so I stick with the marked stuff.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*I'M Jake Pettitt*

I live in Hudson,Florida, I have been shooting archery since 1982 (My buddy Glen talked me into it).I have been shooting mostly NFAA in the southeast. I work for W.R.E.C. ( power Co.)20 years mechanic.I am a tinker + get bored easy.
today i changed my rest + arrows,sighted my bow in + i'm ready do go if i don't mess with it will not shoot,i build my own strings + a few for my buddys.
i like drag racing,hunting,bass fishing.
spots i shoot a green moneymaker 2 cam with 452x strings 50 lb. 27.5 draw,axcel 3000 sight,sure loc 35 mm .6 scope,ace 570 27 in 90 g points,carter release.
3D i shoot a green moneymaker 2 cam with 452x strings 60 lb. 27.5 draw,axcel 2000 sight,sure loc 42 mm .5 scope,X ringers 26 in 100 g points,carter release.
some thing to rebember (the target doesn't move + the arrow doesn't know how far it is).

+ if not for a few i would not be shooting today.

my #1 Bud Diane Watson buys the icecream more than i do.

Frank + Margret Gandy who i can call + ask about any thing.

Jerry Carter who buit me two releases with 100 lb springs to help me get though that thing we don't talk about.

+ on +on.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

put a shirt on jake LOL


----------



## Jeff Heeg (Nov 24, 2005)

Folks

Here’s kind of a neat write up on myself in anyone would like to check it out.

Have a Great Day!

http://mathewsinc.com/index.asp?pag...CategoryIDMain=11148&cboFileCategoryIDMain=-1


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Diane Watson said:


> When I'm not consumed in Archery, and Paul is not consumed with his 55 Chevy, we simply enjoy spending time together on the boat or just enjoying each others company.


Sorry about the hijack, but tell Paul to look at this. Love my 55!


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

That is nice Lonestar , now tell us what it is sporting under the hood.?


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Spotshooter2 said:


> That is nice Lonestar , now tell us what it is sporting under the hood.?


Just a 350 with a mild cam. 
Thinking about dropping in a 502, or maybe a 540 starting out with a dart block.  Then maybe a little forced induction. 
I love the whine of an old school blower!
When i do that i'll have to change out the tranny and rear end. Might tubb it if i go to all those lengths.
Just put in a 4 wheel disc brake on her, so at least i can stop.


----------



## badgerpro (Aug 12, 2005)

*Chuck Cunningham*

Hi, i'm Chuck Cunningham and I'm from Green Bay, Wisconsin. 

I've been shooting for about 35 years and have been competing off and on for close to 20 of that. I just turned Pro in 2006 and am loving every minute of it. I have a very supportive and understanding family that allows me the time to commit to practice and travel for events. Without them none of it would be possible!! 

In my time away from archery I am a Network Administrator for a local school district. I love to spend time with my son doing what ever is fun at the time (You just never know with a 14 year old) Mainly fishing and spending time on the water during the summer and skiing and snowboarding during the winter. 

Gotta love the badger state!!!

Go Bucky!!

BP


----------



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

*You left out being a guenuinely nice guy.*



badgerpro said:


> Hi, i'm Chuck Cunningham and I'm from Green Bay, Wisconsin.
> 
> I've been shooting for about 35 years and have been competing off and on for close to 20 of that. I just turned Pro in 2006 and am loving every minute of it. I have a very supportive and understanding family that allows me the time to commit to practice and travel for events. Without them none of it would be possible!!
> 
> ...


I shot on the same bale an you and Jeff button the first day of the Presley Tournament last year. One thing that suprised me was how ya'll made me fit in like I had known you for years. Shooting with you and Mr. Button was one of the highlights of the trip. 
Blue X


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hi, as many of you already know I'm Jeff Button, aka C(heese)H(ead)Pro. I currently live in Cottage Grove, WI -- just east of Madison -- and grew up in Central WI, but did spend a little over 3 years of my life living in IL, working in downtown Chicago.

I've been shooting archery for about 39 or 40 years, competitively for about 37 of those and as a Pro since joining the NFAA and PAA pro ranks back in 1989. Started out shooting recurve, barebow stringwalking, but have since moved on to shooting with pretty much all the gadgets (compound freestyle). I compete in pretty much all styles of target archery 3/4's of the year and bowhunt (whitetails) during the fall. So never really any off-time with the bow and arrow for me. My archery "career" has provided me the opportunity to compete in many different countries including Cuba, Canada, France, Slovenia, Austria, Australia, Japan, Scotland and Croatia. Currently am sponsored by several different manufacturers including Hoyt, Specialty Archery, Vortex, Carter, StringWorks, BCY, Sure-Loc, FIST, and Easton -- all a great bunch of companies I am honored to be working for.

Married w/ children -- daughter, 18, who will be moving out of the house this fall and starting college and son, 12. Both the kids shoot, though not to the excesses of dad, and have competed at the NFAA Indoor Nationals the past 2 years. Wife even shoots, though only once in a great, great while and then only after a great deal of persuasion from the husband and kids.

I now work for a large health insurance company, playing around with financial numbers, trends, etc.. Technically have been with the same company for close to 19 years, but the original company has changed hands several times since I first started to the company I now work for.

Outside of archery the family takes up pretty much the rest of my time. Between concerts, sports practices and games, running the kids around when they were younger to all their activities, not much time for anything else except the occasional crossword or a little reading. Occasionally maybe a few rounds of golf during the year as well -- usually find more golf balls than I loose, provides a good idea of just how good I am at that game, lol !

Been at the game a long time, but it never loses its appeal to me. Hanging with old friends, meeting new people, trying to improve one's own shooting, helping others try to improve their shooting, all are a big reason I'm still competing after all these years.

JB >>----->


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Blue X said:


> I shot on the same bale an you and Jeff button the first day of the Presley Tournament last year. One thing that suprised me was how ya'll made me fit in like I had known you for years. Shooting with you and Mr. Button was one of the highlights of the trip.
> Blue X


Mark your calendars again, boyz! Presley's Midwest Open Archery Tournament....December 5, 6, & 7, 2008. Prior registrants will get an "early registration priority" before regular registration starts...that is, last year's competitors get FIRST DIBS on signing early.

Things look very, very promising for an even larger payout in the CHAMPIONSHIP Division than last year. PLUS some added "bennies" for the Amateur shooters too...a couple of new "wrinkles".

More to come soon.....

Good luck to you all at the Badger Pro-Am!

OMG...that is one FINE looking '55 Chevy!

I'm not a PRO anymore, so won't post any "biography"....

field14:wink:


----------

